# Dual light source (Mildly NSFW? I dunno man)



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Wanted to try out two different colors, so I went for two more or less opposing lightsources and then this happened.









It's not a specific person; I used reference for the anatomy, both the upper body as well as the face, but that was mostly to make sure I got the lighting right. 

I added mildly NSFW because while I don't think anyone is fazed by some dude without a shirt, you just never know.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

this works really well I like it, I think this is SFW


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you! And yeah, I kinda think so too, but I've learned to be a bit cautious with that :') On another site I promised I'd put raunchy emoticons over his nipples if anyone complained. Or maybe those nipplestickers that would probably just make it look less appropriate.


----------

